# How Big Should Perches Be?



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey I was wondering how big a normal T styled perch should be? 6 inches? how far away should they be from each other side ways and up and down. Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the perch they sit on should be at least 6 inches wide..and long wise I would go with 9.. pigeons sometimes like to sitdown or laydown on them and cover their feet.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, 9 inches...this is for racing homers, that sounds like over kill doesn't it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> Wow, 9 inches...this is for racing homers, that sounds like over kill doesn't it?


well how big do you think a homer is when laying down.. if perches is all they have to sit on might as well make it comfortable....I always thought box perches were nice because they can laydown and cover their feet..think of how pigeons lived in the wild..rocky cliffs..alot of ledge room... they like it, the 9 gives them room to turn around on also without rubbing their tail into the back side of the perch..


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree with Spirit Wings. Box perches allow the bird to own its own property and be comfortable in it. I personally don't like "V" or "T" perches because the birds fly away to easily when you try to pick them up. Box perches has the bird basicly surrounded, hence easier to catch and less stress on the whole flock when entering your loft. 9" sounds about right for homers. If you go to this post and scroll down you will see some well designed box perches.http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/anyone-out-there-with-starter-loft-34485.html All the best ...Nick


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not going to have box perches, my mentor said not to have those, I didn't ask why but he hasn't steered me wrong, and he wins. Don't feel like cutting up V perches so its going to be T perches.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

T perches will work fine, i have both and they use both. 6 to 8 long 2x4 is all you need. You can get fancy but fancy dont win races.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Shape and size of perches do not WIN RACES. I use Box perches made from 1x4's 9x9 inches squared. also make enough that equales 1 & 1/2 perch per bird-----20 birds=30 perches


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

It is true that shape and size of perches don't win races. But I still feel one can control and catch his birds easier with box perches. Just my opinion. The size given by sky tx was the same size I used in my youngsters loft and 24"long x 12"high x 16"deep for my breeder nestboxes. All the best Nick..


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Box perches are defintley the way to go. Everyone is right, perches don't win races. IMO the birds are more comfortable and gives them something to claim as their own. As it's been said "it's easier to control and handle them."

I remember an old timer telling me years ago, that the day before shipping, he would put a small mirror in his cock birds perches that he was getting ready to race that weekend. He claimed that it gave them more motivation to get home thinking that this strange bird was taking over their box.

I never tryed it, so I could'nt tell you if it works. I read recently on line that some racers practice it in Europe. It was'nt till I had read it online, that I remembered him telling me.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

I could be wrong but I read somewhere recently that pigeons are one of the few animals that can recognize themselfs in mirrors. But motivation technics do and can improve your chances at the races. Nick


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Greek Boy said:


> *I could be wrong but I read somewhere recently that pigeons are one of the few animals that can recognize themselfs in mirrors*. But motivation technics do and can improve your chances at the races. Nick


That is correct. It's also been proven that they have the mentality of a 3 year old child.


----------

